# Getting Tourist Visa while a 309 partner visa is in Progress..... Help & Info needed



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

*Getting Tourist Visa while a 309 partner visa is in Progress..... Help & Info needed*

Hi All,

I am an Australia PR and my wife applied for 309 Spouse Visa Online from Bangladesh on 29 Dec 2014. I understand it would take around 8-12 months to process as per the standard processing time since Bangladesh is a high risk country. We uploaded all the documents that we can think of like Medicals, marriage docs, wedding pictures, my sponsor documents, PCC , etc upfront so that whenever the case officer is assigned, he/she can give a quick decision. As of now we received 2 emails from DIAC just after submitting the application, one is an acknowledgement email from DIAC , second one is the email to do the Biometric identity verification which my wife completed on Jan 10 2015. 

Now after 2 and half months, I want her to come and live with me in a tourist visa. I intend to bring her in Australia until the spouse visa decision is reached. So I am looking for a 1 year tourist visa.I understand she needs to get out of Australia if the visa is granted.

I am prepared the following documents for her:

1. My Bank Statement as a sponsor,
2. My employment Contract.
3. My Rental Agreement.
4. My Tax Documents.
5. The Acknowledge email we got after submitting the 309 spouse visa.
6. My Passport to show my permanent residency.
7. Her All document including passports, bank statement, etc. 
8. Our marriage documents, wedding pictures ,etc.
9. My Invitation Letter.

Can someone can confirm whether the above documents is enough or not? 

Also since we have to inform DIAC regarding her tourist visa, which email address should I sent the email? As stated earlier as of now , we received only 2 emails from DIAC from a Generic email address. Where can I get the email I should sent.? Or Should we inform the Australia Embassy at Dhaka regarding the tourist visa?

Another question is that, My wife currently works in a school as a teacher, since she intends to come here for more than 6-7 months, she will resign from her work. Will this be an issue while granting the tourist visa? 

I want to show that the Main reason for my wife to return back would be when the 309 spouse visa will be granted. And she will abide the conditions. 

Can some one help to get this answers? 

Thanks Guys....
Nasif


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Any suggestions please?/


----------



## chathsuom (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,
i have the same issue. Do you have any information for this?


nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Australia PR and my wife applied for 309 Spouse Visa Online from Bangladesh on 29 Dec 2014. I understand it would take around 8-12 months to process as per the standard processing time since Bangladesh is a high risk country. We uploaded all the documents that we can think of like Medicals, marriage docs, wedding pictures, my sponsor documents, PCC , etc upfront so that whenever the case officer is assigned, he/she can give a quick decision. As of now we received 2 emails from DIAC just after submitting the application, one is an acknowledgement email from DIAC , second one is the email to do the Biometric identity verification which my wife completed on Jan 10 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Australia PR and my wife applied for 309 Spouse Visa Online from Bangladesh on 29 Dec 2014. I understand it would take around 8-12 months to process as per the standard processing time since Bangladesh is a high risk country. We uploaded all the documents that we can think of like Medicals, marriage docs, wedding pictures, my sponsor documents, PCC , etc upfront so that whenever the case officer is assigned, he/she can give a quick decision. As of now we received 2 emails from DIAC just after submitting the application, one is an acknowledgement email from DIAC , second one is the email to do the Biometric identity verification which my wife completed on Jan 10 2015.
> 
> ...


Regarding the document part, Please go thru the http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf booklet specifically page 42.

Your documents or i might say from your wife must be broadly divided into these 4 broad categories

financial aspects;

the nature of the household; 

social context of the relationship; and

the nature of your commitment to each other.

I cannot see any Financial Aspect doc that you have stated in your post.

Regarding her tourist visa, though tourist visa is valid for a year but for high risk countries there is a limit on the stay.You would get details about how long she can stay from your visa grant. Plus remember there is *No Extend Clause Attached* with this visa for high risk nation, so she would neither be able to extend the timelines and would nor get the new tourist visa once expired.


----------



## rachana (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I have just got registered on this forum. 
The lodging of my application for offshore partner visa was on July 17th 2014. I am waiting for the case officer to get in touch with me. My query was "Will i be able to travel to Australia on Tourist Visa now and at the time of visa grant exit Australia to go to a nearby country and re enter once the process is complete?" Is it worth the risk of travelling on tourist visa now while it's been a year since the application. But i am just not sure how much more time until the Case Officer gets in touch with me. Please help clarify. Thank you.


----------



## manny29 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Nasif, I'm in a similar situation as yours. Can you kindly tell us if you were successful in getting the 12 month tourist visa? Thank you.


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I have the same query as yours, can i apply a Tourist Visa while 309 is in process? 

Thanks!


----------



## syedhaider194 (Dec 5, 2016)

No one shared proper reply for this situation. I am in this situation too and need some info from someone who applied for a tourist visa for spouse, having been applied 309 visa for her already?


----------



## IshM (May 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

If by now, you were able to get your spouse to Aus, please share your experience about forms and letters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## archishek (Jan 29, 2017)

GR13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have the same query as yours, can i apply a Tourist Visa while 309 is in process?
> 
> Thanks!





syedhaider194 said:


> No one shared proper reply for this situation. I am in this situation too and need some info from someone who applied for a tourist visa for spouse, having been applied 309 visa for her already?



As much I know

We married in February and I applied for partner visa with all documents from India in April mid....April end did medical and applied for 1 year tourist visa in August....within 10-15 days they gave me 6 months tourist visa....and now in January 2017 they asked me to go offshore (out of Australia) and in a week I get my PR grant letter


----------



## EngineerNabeel (Sep 26, 2017)

Could you please share your experience?


----------



## p.arunliving (Apr 3, 2017)

archishek said:


> As much I know
> 
> We married in February and I applied for partner visa with all documents from India in April mid....April end did medical and applied for 1 year tourist visa in August....within 10-15 days they gave me 6 months tourist visa....and now in January 2017 they asked me to go offshore (out of Australia) and in a week I get my PR grant letter


Thanks for sharing the info. But I just wanted to know, is it mandatory that you have to travel to India and wait for the Spouse visa and then have to come to Australia in that visa or we can travel to nearby country and can enter Australia.


----------

